# First time pregnancy,..not sure how far she is



## kehranc (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys I am looking for some advice regarding my mini. This is my first Mini. When we looked at her she did everything we were told to watch out for and not to buy if she did it.. eg.. Kicked Bit was Pregnant especially maiden mare, losing fur.. Well I just couldnt leave her there she wasnt being treated well and we bought her for her own safety. anyway since we have bought her home she is lovely she has not done any of the above things and she has settled in nicely. The problem is she has been getting fatter by the day and I am convinced she is pregnant. The vet said he wasnt sure but the farrier agreed with me...I am not sure how to tell how far she is or what to do to help her with the birth.. I have followed the pregnancy of Cocoa and now Kate but I think my mare is bigger than this .. Any advice would be great..I will put a couple of photos up and see what you all think..
. getting very nervous


----------



## countrymini (Dec 12, 2012)

Well her udders certainly look more impressive than my Bindi's and her tummy looks round enough. Cute little girl too




Are those your horses in the background?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there, thanks for responding this is my first post and I wasnt sure if anyone would actually see it.. Yes they are my Larger horses..



... 2 standard breds ( rescue horses ) , and the lightest one is a Quarter horse x pony... they love the mini over the fence but thats as close as we let them get ..lol... how far is BIndi meant to be ????...we are still trying to confirm pregnancy in MOlly


----------



## countrymini (Dec 12, 2012)

She was running with Wazza from Jan - April of this year so she is due between now and March. Not looking close enough yet, her udders are rather dismal, but hopefully soon she'll start growing them for me!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 12, 2012)

well I look forward to more pictures



... I love this site people are very informative and its great to compare mares in pregnancy as they seem to be very different



... it says you are from Australia, I am in qld , do you know of any pregnancy tests available here and also is it still safe to worm her ??


----------



## countrymini (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought mine from Foal Guard. Here's a link to purchase the tester http://www.foalguard.com/marepregnancytestkit.htm

I'm pretty sure all the wormers would be ok but you might just want to double check which one you're using just incase. I don't know enough about that but the 'Aunties' on here will.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanka heaps for your advice..I have to go out for now but I will be definitely checking back to see what the "Aunties " say ...hahahaha.....thanks everyone in advance.. chat soon and I will be watching your little Bindi


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome from the other side of the World (UK)! What a cute little girl - a lucky one too, I'm so glad you decided to rescue her. Now we know that she is Molly, but who are you? I'm Anna by the way.

I endorse what Diane says above - pictures taken from low down at her level, not from you standing up - lots of other pics and info about your other animals - any extra info you have on Molly - dont panic, we will do our best to get you a cute and healthy little baby on the ground.





I agree to worm her with an Ivermectin wormer as soon as possible and be ready to give her another dose soon after she foals (we will explain more about this later). Word of warning, it is not a good idea to give Quest (Equest) wormer to minis and I would avoid Zimectin Gold too, also no Bute - use another pain killer if it is ever necessary.

Again welcome - and yes, I do think that she is in foal, and judging from the udder pctures you might not have that long to wait if she is a maiden mare - weeks rather than months .......................... maybe!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 13, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WELCOME to our "Nutty Nursery" !!! I'm "Diane" by the way (I always forget to say who I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your info and questions Dianne. I will get some more photos in those positions tomorrow and put them straight up . I have heard of Ivermectin and I can get it locally so thanks for that too. We bought her in Early august. The owners said they had her for approx 4 months and prior to that was when she was running with a Stallion ... Thats as much as I know. They were pretty vague..So I am not sure exactly how long they are pregnant for but she would have to be at least 9 months ?..The farrier said she was definitely pregnant and towards the end.. The vet said he couldnt be certain ..Thanks again for your help..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 13, 2012)

_Thanks Anna, I have decided to reply down here as I responded to Dianne and it has copied all her info.. My name is Kehran by the way, thanks for asking. I am so glad for all this help as I am very nervous and this site has been amazing so I joined up yesterday and after hearing from you all today I am soooo glad I did..Now I am feeling much better._

_AS for my other babies I have 2 standard breds , 1 Quarterhorse x pony and she is a handful ut very lovely and is setttling but she is only 2 at xmas ..lol.. We have 5 goats , 2 dogs and a cat whooo... a real little Zoo. I originally wanted 2 minis so Molly had company but after seeing her grow and expecting she may be pregnant I thought I would just hold off.._

_Also I regularly worm her 6-8 weekly usually 8 weekly along with my other horses, as she is in a pen on her own she will be due again on the 1st of January._

_I really appreciate all your help guys, and thankyou for welcoming me to this great little family_


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 13, 2012)

If you worm with Ivermectin then 8 weeks is the normal schedule and there is nothing to be gained by shortening the time, or worming more often, in fact you could actually help building a resistance if you do. A lot of people worm immediately after foaling but this is not something I see as necessary- if the horse is properly wormed then you should not need to do it, basically. I agree with the others that your mare is lucky, I also think she is pregnant- the way the belly is tight and hanging is very telling for me. I would not even hazard a guess as to when she is due as mares tend to foal when they are ready, but if you can get some idea from her previous owners it would be great. You will need to set up somewhere for her to foal, a stall , enclosed, of some kind and the bigger the better. She does look nice, how big is she, and do you know her breeding??


----------



## Bonny (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree, looks like you might have a foal soon!


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Kehran, My names Jade and WELCOME



you've certainly come to the right place, all these Aunties are wonderful and extremely helpful!!



I read that you followed Cocoa's pregnancy i hope its helped some lol

Just in case you missed it heres a little thing i put together (bear in mind it was Cocoa's 4th pregnancy)




Your little mare is gorgeous and is looking good



Do you have any photos of her pretty face? (sorry if i missed them lol)

And lastly Goodluck





Edited: I just realised you were concerned with how big your mare is compared to Cocoa, so i though i would share a 'big' photo of Cocoa. This was taken exactly a week before she popped



(im not sure how big your mare is, hard to tell from pictures. But hopefully this might help ease some of the worry



) Cocoa's belly was ALL baby, the difference in size after she gave birth to Koora was incredible. She looked as if she had never been pregnant lol


----------



## kehranc (Dec 13, 2012)

Well thanks again for all your replies. I am not sure hot to do her heasurements or breeding as this is my first mini. I really dont even know how to do it on big horses hahaha... But if you let me know I am happy to measure her. It would be nice to know exact size and breeding for myself. Anyway I tool more photos this morning I hope they help. She is such a pretty girl and she is very co-operative when it comes to photos...lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 13, 2012)

whoa, look at those udders! From what I've learnt so far, I'm betting on a baby within a month.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 13, 2012)

ok for those of you who have requested photos of Molly's pretty face here you go... She seems a bit sad today but I think its the heat.. We are in a really dry spell in Qld at the moment



...but she is still a cutie....also more belly shots lol... Well thats what I thought ging off other pregnancy photos but the vet a month ago couldnt even say she was pregnant .:/...it looks pretty obvious to me haha


----------



## kehranc (Dec 13, 2012)

wow poor cocoa she was huge !!!!... I hope Molly doesnt get much bigger poor thing being her first and she is anly 2.5 - 3 years old



.... but I must admit I am very excited to be a Nanna



<3


----------



## countrymini (Dec 13, 2012)

Very pretty face.


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww shes lil cutie and she is looking quite round



my guess is that she is pregnant going off them pictures. How exciting for you!!

Have you had a look at Robins pregnancy thread? Because she is also a maiden and was even rounder than Cocoa and she still hasnt popped.

Did the previous owners tell you anything about the stallion? his height? colour?


----------



## jessj (Dec 13, 2012)

ooo...looks like a baby soon! Pretty girl too! I was just about to ask if we know anything about the stallion, but Jade 10 beat me to it!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 14, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> Aww shes lil cutie and she is looking quite round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I will jump on and have a look at robins and see how she is going thanks.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 14, 2012)

No Unfortunately I have tried to make contact with the original owners but have had no reply after several emails. The lady I bought her from also had no idea so I am going this alone ... but now I feel much more confident that I have all you guys to help me out with some advice and experience


----------



## kehranc (Dec 14, 2012)

_checking out robins pregnancy and OMG she is Massive...oops sorry robyn _



_ .... far out she looks like she is going to burst.. Do you all really think Molly will get that big _

_Maybe I was too early to jump on maybe she still has a couple of months to go...now I am really confused _


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 14, 2012)

All mares are different, robin carries very wide, cocoa has never carried that wide even with her first foal. I don't think Molly will get that big (I'm not a professional though lol )

I hope I havnt worried you I just meant to show you that they can get a lot wider


----------



## kehranc (Dec 14, 2012)

_hahaha no your input has been great Jade, I just cant believe that mini's get that big.....Oh well I suppose I have to wait and see it would just be interesting to have a rough idea of how far along she would be...Also how many days does a pregnancy go for ?_


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 14, 2012)

The average for a miniature is 320 but they can go anywhere from 300 days to a year. Sometimes even early then 300 days but we prefer after


----------



## countrymini (Dec 15, 2012)

How's Molly today? I just looked back at her udder shots and the second photo looks fuller than your first one. Could be just me tho...

You'll have to get her to send Bindi an email with step by step instructions on how to fill an udder


----------



## kehranc (Dec 15, 2012)

hahahaha very true, (instructions ) ... Yep and it is fuller again today these photos were taken 24 hours apart and now she is fuller will try and get more photos tomorrow and post them for you all



... Do you think this could mean she is getting close ??


----------



## countrymini (Dec 15, 2012)

Think Anna said they can start developing a bag at 6 - 4 weeks before birth but Molly's are pretty developed. Every mare is different, which is a pain, but check her against Cocoa's photos that Jade put up for a bit of an idea.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 15, 2012)

yeah, I have followed cocoa"s foal nd she isnt quite as big in size but her udder is definitely pretty big in comparison ..I will watch her closely tonight and then take some more pics tomorrow and see what you all think


----------



## kehranc (Dec 15, 2012)

ok I am now trying to find out what sort of mini Molly is does anyone have an idea from looking at her ??... also I am trying to determine her height but I am not sure where I take the measurements from ..any suggestions ??

I have been watching some of the foaling videos on here tonight and I notice all the mares are in stalls. Molly doesnt have a stall but she does have an enclosure that only has one side open as it would be too hot here in Qld Australia to enclose it fully.. Should I be restricting her pen to a much smaller one to encourage her to have the foal in the shelter? , and should I be putting straw or shavings or something on her floor?...


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 15, 2012)

LOL!! Diane - I have inded taken the odd snooze alongside a sleeping mare! That's how I can tell that my girls are comfortable enough when laying down during their late pregnancies - and boy, they all spend hours laying flat out at night! I always say to go and lay down on your mares foaling bed and if, after half an hour, you still find the bed soft and comfortable and not 'hard' under you, then you have enough beddng down on the floor.





Kehran, it is just my opinion, but I think your little Molly may be a lot closer to foaling than you think. I know her tummy doesnt look that large yet, but it is still a good size for a maiden mare. Her udder, from your pictures, DOES look well developed for a maiden mare - will be interested to see the new pics from behind her between her back legs if you can get them.

So a few thngs for you to note down/consider. As Diane says, I would also be restricting her to a smaller area at night - this doesn't mean small, you need an area/stall type enclosure that will allow plenty of room for her to lay flat out plus enough extra room for you to move round her while she's down (so you can assist with the birth), plus the possibility of a second person in the stall if you are lucky enough to have a helper (or the vet should it be necessary!).

You need to ask your vet if he/she will give you a small bottle of whatever they recommend for treating the end of the foal's cord immediately after the birth. Also keep the number of your vet logged into your mobile phone so that you can make an immediate call if necessary. Also a couple of towels so that you can give the foal a little gentle rub over to help dry it out, although with plenty of bedding around and your lovely warm weather,there is little chance of baby catching cold!

What are you feeding Molly? It would be a good idea to get her started slowly on a good mare and foal feed as soon a possible (this is safe for baby to nibble at as soon as it is ready). Be sure to give plenty of soft leafy hay while Molly is shut in over night and during the day if you dont have a lot of grass. Plenty of exercise is very important for a mare in late pregnancy - how much space does Molly have? And does she have access to grass? If, for some reason, there is a lack of space and/or grass, then several good longish walks a day, preferably to a nice grazing patch, will help.

As Diane also said, a light of some sort is really essential- working by torch light to foal a mare is not really the best way to do it! But one of the best things that you can have once labour starts is a human companion. These wonderful people can help to keep you calm (even if they know nothing about foaling mares!), can even assist when you suddenly find you need more than your two hands, can use the phone for you, can offer big hugs once it is all over, and can go and make endless cups of tea or coffee to keep you happy while you are quietly watching your new miracle and waiting for it to stand/take the first steps/find the milk bar. Yes, foaling may be over in minutes, but the quiet watching in wonderment afterwards can take hours!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 15, 2012)

Weather permitting I'm going to try going natural with Bindi. I have a smaller grassy yard area with an enclosure she can walk in and out of. If it looks like its going to rain tho, I'll put her in for the night.

Cant wait to see more progress from Molly. Good distraction for me seeing Bindi is in limbo


----------



## Wings (Dec 15, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> For measuring -- you measure from the last mane hair straight down to the ground. So, find where the mane starts growing where it attaches to the back, and measure straight down to the ground. You can buy measuring sticks for taking this measurement. I'm interested in knowing how tall she is, too.


Unless she's mini pony in which case it's from the wither





Do you know which type she is? It can be hard to tell at a glance so if you know what her parents are registered (sorry if you've said this already) and if you don't then you need to work out which type she more strongly resembles.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

OK guys thanks for all your advice Molly has been acting really weird today not moving around much and her udder is getting fuller by the day.. She also seems to have dropped in her belly ( enough even for hubby to notice ). What do you guys think getting really excited but also nervous..:/ .. She isnt happy about the bottom of her belly being touched today and she is becoming really sooky and staying close to her shelter which is unusual for her.. She is in a paddock which is Rhodes Grass which is all she has been feeding on with the odd exception of carrots or licorice. The vet said she would be fine on that but again this is the vet that couldnt tell if she was pregnant only 6 weeks ago...lol..Here are photos from today, I will try to get one from the back and put it up .. Thanks again guys your help is invaluable..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

these are from behind


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

All I can say is TOTALLY jealous and cant wait to see your baby!!!!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww Bindi will udder up soon , I am sure



...


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah, eventually....


----------



## Bonny (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice udder, LOL, as only one waiting Mom to another can appreciate! Looks like your close, Hope it all goes smooth!

Have you started Milk testing her yet to see where she is at?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking at those pictures, plus taking into account her 'grumpy' episodes, I will say again that you are going to have a baby before you know it!! In fact I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her, especially as she is a maiden mare. To my way of thinking, she could catch you out and foal in 24 hours or she might last another week - no telling with these girls LOL!! Have a read up on what to look for as labour starts and how it should progress also what you can do to help the new little one into the world. As a first foaler she will probably need/be grateful for some assistance so you need to be really vigilant so that you can be there at the birth.

Sending you good wishes for a smooth easy foaling (when it happens!) and a gorgeous healthy little baby!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have a camera we can help watch her


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow look at her udder go!! how exciting keep a close eye on her


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

HI guys, and yes after her behaviour yesterday I stayed up and checked her every hour last night..Unfortunately I dont have a video camera setup which is a bummer had I known earlier I definiely would have done this and put her up on Marestare , which I must say is a brilliant idea...I had a couple of hours sleep after my husband got up before he went to work but now I am up again so it might be a very long week ...lol...I will watch the red bag videos now.. I have been watching all of the birthing videos especially those of maiden mares... I live in a country town but I have alertted our local vet and he has just said call if things dont seem right :/ ....anyway my eyes are watching her closely and I will definitely be keeping a close eye on her. She is situated about 30 metres away from my front door so she is very close..I have also been told by some that she will definitely only birth at night but I have noticed we have had some daytime births on here and my goats last season had all their babies in the mid afternoon which is very unusual for my crew they used to go through the night... What are your thoughts ?.ok keep you updated throughout the day... thanks again


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well Cocoa foaled at about 6am for both her 1st and 2nd foals but her 3rd and 4th were at about lunch time lol so im of no help haha


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

_No thats great Jade because thats what I was thinking...ummm you wouldnt happen to know where I can find the info on Red Bag or labour signs, cbecause I am finding it hard to locate this info on here ? .. anyone ?_



Jade10 said:


> Well Cocoa foaled at about 6am for both her 1st and 2nd foals but her 3rd and 4th were at about lunch time lol so im of no help haha
> 
> _No thats great Jade because thats what I was thinking...ummm you wouldnt happen to know where I can find the info on Red Bag or labour signs, cbecause I am finding it hard to locate this info on here ? .. anyone ?_


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

http://iamranch.com/miniredbag.htm


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks so much guys your help is really appreciated.. going to view now


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

ok I just watched the videos and I am pretty sure I know what to look for... If anyone is out there to answer these questions for me please...? .. With my goats they just give birth Placenta comes out and the cord releases itself...Sooooo

1.Do you always have to cut or tie the cord with minis

2.Do you need to ring the vet if you see the red bag or is it fine if the foal is out and ok

3.Do you need to pull the placenta out or will it just come out naturally and howlong should that take

4.Is there anything else I need to do ?

Thanks Castlerock and Country mini

Every video is different but sofar this has been the best with the audio and the close ups of exactly what they were doing...


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont cut the cord but thats probably because my mares very sneaky and i missed it


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

Might need to double check this, but all the videos I've seen with a red bag the cord has been cut and tied.In a normal delivery it can probably just break naturally like the goats. If I had a red bag foaling I'd get the vet out to make sure everyone was ok.


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you see this one?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes thats the one I watched country mini nd it was the best I have seen so far .. ok well hopefully everything will be fine and I wont have to do anything...lol ( wishful thinking )...but yes if it was a redbag delivery I would definitely get my vet out...Thanks Jade I am hoping it will be like the goats haha....she is very still today still brumpy but it is extremely hot here today and she is staying under her shelter alot, poor thing


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

"brumpy" haven't heard that mare mood before, but it sounds good





I'm Hayley btw (save you typing extra characters)


----------



## kehranc (Dec 16, 2012)

hahahah hey hayley, thanks for picking up my typo ...hahahaha...One very nervous nanna to be here



hows is Bindi going today

OK I have just tried to measure her and she is 32-34 inches does that sound about right


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

That looks about right, altho I'm leaning toward the 32 side of your measurement by the look of your first photos.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree she wouldnt really co-operate with me today ..ahahaha.. but I agree the closer to 32 I think... Still dont have any background on her so it would be interesting to see what you all think about her breed or colour



.... anyway she is still grumpy and getting very slow , still staying near her shelter so we have just fenced off her shelter so that at night she will be restricted and during the day I will let he back out again...thanks again everyone and I will post more photos tomorrow if there isnt an addition already.. There isnt much change today her udders are as full as they can get and there appears to be white milk coming out so we will keep watching her every 20-30 mins


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

White milk? I think you'd better keep checking every 5 mins lol


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2012)

I really want to congratulate you - you are doing brilliantly getting organised for this coming foal, especially considering how this event has been rather sprung on you with very little warning!





In the case of a possible red bag, I would put a quick call into your vet as soon as anything red instead of white is STARTING to show, then get busy yourself carefully cutting the bag and getting the foal out. A lot of red bag deliveries are straightforward (foal is following normally) but in some the foal can be mis-presented, so the fast attendance of a vet is important.

Here we never just sit back and watch our mares give birth, we always try to assist. Once we can see the little nose appearing on top of the legs we move in to offer help, grasping the foals legs by the cannon bones (not the hooves) and GENTLY keeping a downward pressure with each of the mare's contractions - no pulling! As a maiden mare she will obviously be 'tight' and you may wonder if the foal will ever get through, but take it slowly and all will be well.

Once the foal is out, the most important thing to do is to immediately clear the birth bag from its head (if it has not already broken) so the foal can breathe. Time to take a big breath yourself LOL!! Leave the foal where it is, still attached by the cord to the mare, possibly with the back feet still very close or even just inside the mare - do not pull the foal away as this is the time when extra and important blood is passing from the mare to the foal via the cord, plus your girl will be taking a breather herself after all the effort.

Cords usually break naturally after the end of the blood flow period and when the foal starts to struggle to it's feet. I have only found it necessary to cut a cord when the foal is trying to get up and the cord doesn't break - make sure you have some scissors safely right to hand in case this should happen - you wont have time to go and find them and it is very important that the foal doesn't start to pull the afterbirth away from the mare. Never pull on the afterbirth, it will come away naturally on its own - this can take several hours!

It can help to give the foal a little rub down while it is lying there, (and dont forget to peek between its back legs/under its tail to check for the sex!!) but basically once baby is trying to get up and the cord has broken, now is the time to remove yourself from the stall and leave Momma and baby to find each other. Keep a good watch from outside the stall - you need to see baby safely on its feet, Momma up on her feet and to watch her reaction to the foal - first foalers can sometimes be a bit amazed to suddenly find this strange little being in their stalls!

Now you will get many different 'thoughts' on what to do next, but I am very strongly for the idea to leave well alone! This is an extremely important time for a foal to bond with its mother - foals do not have good eyesight and learn to bond with their dams by scent/smell, too many humans in a stall at this time (people helping the foal to its feet or even a vet manhandling a new foal to check it over when not necessary etc etc) can really confuse a baby and often means that it starts to follow/look for humans in those first few hours instead of knowling the scent of its dam. It can also cause a lot of stress to the mare who can get very protective of her baby, so leave well alone - this is when you want the endless cuppas while you keep watch to see that all is well and that the foal is progressing normally plus that your girl is happy to accept her new baby.

Your mare will have done piles of 'sloppy/loose' droppings at the onset of her labour - natures way of clearing out her system. About an hour after she foals give her a small wet feed of her usual food and follow this up with several small wet feeds for the next 12 hours as her system requires moisture going through it to 'kick' start it again. If all is well she can have a supply of soft hay to munch on after that first wet feed. I suggest that you remove her water bucket as soon as labour starts and replace it once the foal is born, but this time tie it up within reach of the mare but out of the foal's reach - many babies have drowned by falling into a water bucket during their first attempts to get to their feet!

The only other thing I will add is this - maiden mares do normally take longer to foal than mares that have had several babies, but if your mare has been having contractions for longer than 15 minutes with no sign of the coming baby - call your vet as help may be required.

Good luck, our fingers are crossed for you, and remember at least 90% of the time everything will work out fine, it just pays to be alert and ready to help and to share in the wonderful moment of birth.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

oh ok .. been out there with her all day and yes watching every 20 so now I will sit out in the pergola so we can keep a closer eye on her



.. thanks for letting me know hayley


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

That is a great walk through Anna. Just a question, do you spray the stump with iodine straight after the cord has broken or do you leave it till the next day so the smell won't ruin the mare bonding.


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

Was it dripping or waxed up?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi anna your message came through at the same time as I was replying to hayleys ( countrymini ).. That info is excellent thanks heaps it really does help having all your support.. I jusy wanna make sure Molly and the foal have the best chance at this birthing game....I am also happy for the detail you gave as I was unaware it could take hours for the placenta to come out and that would have worried me .. I agree with allowing them to bond as we are the same with our goats. we are very quiet and we dont allow human interaction from others until about a week...Its generally only me that is in with them ....


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

the milk was just dried up on the outside of the teat... no help from me ..lol


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Spray or dip/swab the cord immediately it breaks - if by any chance it is leaking a little blood then spray and pinch the end of the cord with your fingers. Once any blood has stopped then spray again.

Forgot to add this to my epistle (I always seem to write long epistles LOL!!) In spite of what a lot of folks think/say, a foal can easily go 6 hours before it drinks - Dr Taylor, the vet on here, has been known to say up to 12 hours! - so again I say leave well alone rather than do the 'it MUST drink quickly' that a lot of folks do! Very few foals will fail to find the milk bar on their own - if left alone to do it!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck again - off to do my own animals now. I hope she foals before she wears you out with all the watching and waiting, but I guess that you are used to that with your gorgeous goat people!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

I would've freaked about it not feeding within 30mins so thanks for that info.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

absolutely thats a really good point to know.. We dont put anything on the cord for the goats so I dont have Iodine...I have Betadine or Antiseptic Spray would either of these work or should I try to get some first thing in the morning...Is there anything else I can use


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

We use diluted betadine in a cup to soak our goats stumps and would use it on Bindi's foal except that I upgraded to a squirt bottle of centrigen for her. haha


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

ok cool I ws getting a bit worried ..lol.../ Thanks again , Man am I glad I joined this site..


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm still learning my colours but I'm guessing she's a black bay.

*waiting for someone to shoot me down in flames*


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha my friend, there will be no cringing from me over not dipping cords. We never dipped cords until the last couple of years when it seemed the most popular thing to do. We only dip/swab the once - while baby is still on the ground - we dont capture (handle) baby over the following days to re-dip. Yes, I agree that well washed or gloved hands plus a really clean bed - and kept spotless - is often enough to guard against any 'nasties'.


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2012)

countrymini said:


> "brumpy" haven't heard that mare mood before, but it sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if "brumpy" is like "gritchy"? I had an AQHA mare who I described as gritchy (grumpy *itch); she was great around people but gritchy to all the other horses.


----------



## jessj (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow...I am away for one day and look what we have! Looks like a foal soon! #soexcited


----------



## Wings (Dec 17, 2012)

I 'dip' cords with a can of purple cetrigen spray



WAY easier then a cup and you can reapply more if concerned. I also have a heavy duty peg in my kit to clamp the cord with if I need to cut it or it's bleeding too much once broken.

Outside of being there and assisting if needed I tend to sit back, I don't even rub them down if I can help it. I watch for standing, drinking, passing poop and the mother releasing the placenta. Once I get all those things I can go back to bed!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

Hope everything is well up there


----------



## JAX (Dec 17, 2012)

Do you have anyone with foaling experience that you could call when she starts foaling? Sometimes it is a great relief to be able to speak to someone and let them know what is happening and they can make you feel tons better just being able to talk you through all the IDKs. Good Luck!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

well hello again, firstly Jax no I dont know anyone who has done this but you guys have made me feel alot more comfortable. ..As for everyone else your input is amazing thanks again.

Well to let you know where we sit today, We had a terrible storm last night with lightning and thunder for over 2 hours, it was the worst storm I have seen here the winds were high and poor Molly was petrified. She tried to run through the fences and gates and we got really worried about her but hubby got up at 1am and helped me to try and calm her down. Luckily she calmed down after the storm and we managed to make sure she didnt injure herself poor thing . That was the first bit of rain we have had in 8 weeks , but as much as we needed it there couldnt have been worse timing for Molly...

She is very quiet today and sleeping alot, she is also swishing her tail alot and biting her tummy so again we will see...hahahaha.. this is going to be a long week !!!!!....any longer than that and I am going to be a walking Zombie.. But after hubby and kids got up I had a couple of hours sleep but back on baby watch now..I dont want to miss a thing..Ill take some more photos and put them up just so you know she is still ok.. HOpefully no more storms and then she can relax


----------



## countrymini (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor girl. Well at least she has a perfect mummy to look after her!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 17, 2012)

awwww thanks Hayley, I do my best.. I try to educate myself as much as I can when I get my pets for their sake and mine..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 18, 2012)

Well nothing again overnight but yet another thunder and lightning storm. Molly was better last night she didnt try to run through the fences but was still very scared and jumpy




..... Hopefully she relaxes soon


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

Good to hear Molly is ok. We had a really bad storm last night too. Our neighbours horse was almost recovered from trying to run the fence last storm we had and after last night she injured herself much worse trying to get through fence again. She was put down this morning



I had my girls up in the yards near our house so they were ok.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 18, 2012)

Awwwww thats so sad



..... I have been super worried about her but she did alot better last night..darn storms. are you in QLD thats where our storm was...Big hugs for your neighbour..xx... NOt hat its important but was your neighbours horse a mini too.?.. just wondering if they get more frightened


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

No, she was a yearling TB. We're northern NSW


----------



## kehranc (Dec 18, 2012)

oh ok no we are up near BUndaberg and the storms were pretty full on but the days are lovely so hopefully she will go through the day rather than me trying to help her through Rain , thunder and Lightning..lol,, how is little bindi going ?


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

Still plodding along lol


----------



## kehranc (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning.. Todays update is she has decided she is still not ready for this bub ..hahah.. so we are watching her very closely but she is pretty determined to make us wait.. I will post more pics today


----------



## countrymini (Dec 19, 2012)

You're obviously not tired enough yet, she's waiting for your eys to be hanging out first lol


----------



## jessj (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes more pics please!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 19, 2012)

tell me about it !!!!!... This close to Christmas and heaps to do and cant go anywhere and can't sleep ..hahahaha... She is lucky she is so darn cute


----------



## kehranc (Dec 19, 2012)

_Hi well it looks like her udder is going down and no more milk drops on the udder aaarrrgghh...See what you think in these photos then next lot of photos of Molly's Belly_

_1 week ago _


_Today _


----------



## kehranc (Dec 19, 2012)

_She is very grumpy today and does not want me touching her Belly or Her backend at all so photos arent the best from backend as she wants to kick me ..oops sick of the photos I am thinking . _



_ ok She is also breathing really fast today , a bit like a dog panting which I have never noticed before but it is almost 34 Degrees today so very hot for her. She was staying in her little shelter but as she didnt want photos taken she has now come out...she is getting sooo big ...she is laying down more and started yawning alot..hahaha, maybe nothing but I thought I would let you all know ...lol... L Plates remember... _


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok lastly I finally managed to get another shot of her Udder from behind but its not the best... also her out in the paddock eating again.... Can anyone see a V yet or has she just sucked it back up hahahaha

Udder from between the legs


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

Just my opinion here but if she is a maiden mare then I would still be watching really really close. Several of my mares will start the yawning a few days or sometimes just hours before labor starts. I feel like its due to the pain of foal getting into position for birth. Also her belly seems to not be as low as she was... I realize her udder has gone down but being a maiden always makes that somewhat un dependable. So obviously I could be really wrong here



but with the yawning starting and what looks to me like a shrinking belly I would hazard a guess that the foal is getting into position...


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks JAX, I was starting to think I was going out of my mind ..hahaha...I will keep you all updated


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

oh exciting. I've read about the 'yawning'. I've also read, keep in mind this is textbook mare stuff, that the udders will go up, down, up, down, then on the day of actually impending labour they'll stay up all day.


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

" on the day of actually impending labour they'll stay up all day." Normally I would agree but being a maiden mare makes it not a sure thing. Some maidens foal with no bag whatsoever and then develop a bag during birth or even afterwards. Now if her udders start to go up down up down and then stays up then yes that will be a wonderful giveaway sign.

I must admit that I find it amazing how I can still get excited just reading about somone elses impending foaling!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

Maiden mares, who would have them lol


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



. She is just so cute and I am getting more excited by the minute...Cant waait till she has it and they are both healthy...



Thanks again for the info Jax and yes I am still watching her very 15 mins .. hahahaha who needs to do exercise when you have an impending foal hahahaha


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

ok its 3am here in Qld and Molly has had sloppy poos since 12.30am, she is rolling around and she is biting her tummy..she has just stopped everthing so I am giving her 10 mins .. thought I would let you all know..Also her Hoohah is getting really swollen and looking a bit pinkish....gotta go check again Wish me luck ..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

ok still doing all the same things...very restless now...4.53am...back later


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

How's little Molly going?


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

..hope everything is ok up there ...


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

How's it going?


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

Sure was sounding promising... I hope all is going good and you are just not getting on your computer because you are too busy awwwwing and ahhhhhing over something really sweet!!!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

good morning.. still noyhing sorry guys.. Hubby sent me to bed at 7.20 am after sitting up with Molly all night again lie the other nights but this time was actually sat next to her at her pen.. She is progressing really slow Is this rigt ?? She looks fine Very tired but fine she goes and eats every now and then which I would have thought would stop. still yawning, rolling really often and stretching her legs out as far as she can.. Is it normal to be in Labour for this long ? Or is it not labour.. I am not sure but it definitely look like labour to me.?.....Just checked her as kids (18,24 ) have been watching her for me but 2 hours sleep later and here we go again . Maing a cuppa and then going back out there. Is it ok to sit out tere and just keep her company or is this stopping her from wanting to have this bubba...PLease let me know your ideas


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

Funnily enough, I just read this morning how mares can put off labour till they get a bit of privacy. So it's a possibility lol.

After your night I was expecting a foal announcement! Still, everything she's doing, can't be much longer



(hopefully not anyways)


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2012)

Not to add to the stress of this time, but... Here is what my mare did to me. [i'm just going to link to the post I already did on the photo forum.]

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=131208&hl=%2Binteresting+%2Bbefore+%2Bafter Hope the link works. Tana was a maiden. I never saw a "V" and never noticed signs of impending labor (I'm not sure if I was even checking her milk yet, as she went at 307 days). She's a 38" AMHR registered mini, bred to a 35.75" AMHR stallion.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

yes I think she is liking making me wait hahahaha...as long as this is normal I am happy.. I checked out your link Chandab and great photos...Was she behaving differently or not ? ... cheeky little girl she was and cute foal too..

I can see her from my loungeroom now its daytime so I am going to stay in hiding for a bit today and we will see what she does...Stay posted I really thought we were going to have a foal last night and I am even more convinced she wont make it throughout the day... Just a funny feeling


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

When you say stretching out her legs do you mean straight out like pushing or just relaxed stretched out? As long as she is not pushing with nothing happening then I would not be quite panicking yet. Is she in a stall? If so then I think a nice walk would be good for her just in case she is in labor but foal not in correct position, sometimes walking will help little one get into position. Then again maybe this is a mare who is progressing normal and just likes the extra attention... I have one who will literally throw herself all over the place like a complete horrible colic even though the foal was tiny and in correct position. This mare of mine I have realized has the lowest pain threshold I have ever even heard of. The more you can watch her without her knowing you are there the better chance she will get the ball rolling, so to speak.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Thankss Jax no she isnt pushing as yes I would also be concerned. She is just stretching her legs straight backwards and rolling about..She also doesnt seem to be in distress , she just look like she is trying to get comfy.. Yes I will try to watch her from a distance now its daylight . She is in a small yard so plenty of room to move around just smaller than her usual pen...


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

Awww...I just knew that I was going to come back to foal pics! Please let Molly know that I will be going to bed soon and that I will be very disappionted if I dont wake up to foal pics in the morning.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

hahahahahaha I will let her know... How many hours has she got then ??????


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Its been crazy 2 nights of crazy storms then really hot yesterday and just when we tink she may be ready "COuncil Workers " !!!! We live on 52 acres in queensland and they rarely do anything to our roads as we are too rural ....lol... but yes today along with a tired foalwatcher and a tired Molly, they decide to bring their big trucks to the side of the property we are on and make lots of noises ...hahaha... Cant win , well I suppose at least they are fixing our road..


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

Well...i will go to bed in about an hour and a half and then I will sleep for 8hrs.....that should give her plenty of time!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

ok no worries I will put your request in ....... hahahahahahaha.. Enjoy your sleep


----------



## kehranc (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reassurance...Crossing fingers for a foal today


----------



## lexischase (Dec 20, 2012)

Praying for a very smooth and easy delivery!!! Cant wait for a bunch of foal photos


----------



## Crystallos (Dec 20, 2012)

How exciting! Good wishes for a healthy foaling!


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2012)

kehranc said:


> yes I think she is liking making me wait hahahaha...as long as this is normal I am happy.. I checked out your link Chandab and great photos...Was she behaving differently or not ? ... cheeky little girl she was and cute foal too..


As best as I can recall, she was acting normally; came into her stall for breakfast, went out to pasture as usual, and then poof there was baby at lunch time.


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL I had a foal that i was having to bottle feed one time because mama made no milk, she was being a good mama otherwise so I was just going down every hour and feeding the filly, well one of those feedings I came down and checked the mare in the next pen as she was due at any time, nope shes just standing eating hay with her buddy mare. So I walk into the stall and about half way through the bottle i hear WHOOSH, darn it mares must have knocked their water bucket over and i need to remember to refill it before i head back up to house. Within 2 minutes I hear a nicker... that low nicker that you hear mamas making to a baby!!!! I poke my head out of the stall and the other mare has broken her water and pushed out a foal!!! I was not even 10 feet away and missed the whole thing!!! He only had his back legs in and was already laying upright soaking wet and trying to wiggle his goofy looking head to dry it off. Now thats the kind of birth I like!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2012)

JAX said:


> LOL I had a foal that i was having to bottle feed one time because mama made no milk, she was being a good mama otherwise so I was just going down every hour and feeding the filly, well one of those feedings I came down and checked the mare in the next pen as she was due at any time, nope shes just standing eating hay with her buddy mare. So I walk into the stall and about half way through the bottle i hear WHOOSH, darn it mares must have knocked their water bucket over and i need to remember to refill it before i head back up to house. Within 2 minutes I hear a nicker... that low nicker that you hear mamas making to a baby!!!! I poke my head out of the stall and the other mare has broken her water and pushed out a foal!!! I was not even 10 feet away and missed the whole thing!!! He only had his back legs in and was already laying upright soaking wet and trying to wiggle his goofy looking head to dry it off. Now thats the kind of birth I like!!!


Wow, talk about missing the show, and it was going on behind your back.


----------



## JAX (Dec 20, 2012)

chandab said:


> Wow, talk about missing the show, and it was going on behind your back.


Yes it was and I thought they had just knocked over the water bucket...




And I had been foaling out for 15 years already when that happened!!! She just didnt look at all like she was ready. Those darn mares will fool you any way they can. Now I have a cam set up so I can be sneaky and watch from the comfort of my couch and when they think I am not looking...Hahaha


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

Unbelievabable no rain for almost 3 months and now we are looking like we are going to get another stom tonight.. It will be a wet one ...hahaha.. It was nice last night so of course Molly didnt have it then ..Now I am going to get wet again hahahaaha.... Good food for the rest of the horses though ...xx Here is a new photo of my other 3 horses who have also sat with me and Molly for the last 3 nights..In their own pen of course hahahha


----------



## countrymini (Dec 21, 2012)

You have a lovely bunch





How's Molly been this arvo?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

Not doing much still all the same from yesterday but it was quite hot today.. It has cooled down and is spitting a bit now so I am hoping she will calm down and get this process moving along hahaha... Its dark again now so I have been going out to check on her every 15-20 mins so still exercising hahahaha


----------



## countrymini (Dec 21, 2012)

lol, you need a can of V


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

ahahahaha Yeah I am thinking I need a whole Carton hahahahhahaha


----------



## countrymini (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I'm off to bed now, good luck with tonight!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 21, 2012)

Your place is beautiful! And the horses are too!

Hows Molly this morning?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Well I'm off to bed now, good luck with tonight!


no worries Hayley ..have a good sleep and hopeefully we will have some news in the mornig ...lol...thanks again for all your support


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Bonny, Thankyou we love it out here and so do our animal family hahaha...Molly hasnt changed I think she was tricking us last might but I am on Molly watch tonight she is only about 15 metres away from us and I go out and check her every 20 mins .. But she is showing no signs tonight its like everthing has just stopped which is weird, but I am wondering if she is just trying to trick us so we are still going to be vigilant with the checks overnight...lol.. hopefully we have a foal by morning.


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

Well Molly...I am disappointed! No morning foal pics!! I guess we can wait a bit longer....

With our quarter horses, and even with our goats, I have noticed that we seem to have more births when it rains.


----------



## JAX (Dec 21, 2012)

Molly...



are you gonna be one of those who will not spit it out till your mama falls over from exhaustion? Really girl???


----------



## countrymini (Dec 21, 2012)

Catching up on some sleep are we?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

_ well guys , she is still making us wait.. It has started to rain again today just lightly so maybe she will get it together today hahahaha.... well being the weekend Hubby is home so I was able to get a bit more sleep this morning but she s just lazing around now _



_.. I will update soon ... _


----------



## countrymini (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon Molly, we want to see your baby!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok well still no foal



... so we have given Molly a wash today and a big brush, trimmed her mane and given her a big walk... so now she is all primped and looking beautiful she might feel ready to do this hahahahaha.... But it looks like Bindi might beat her



...hope some one has a foal soon this is driving me crazy...Come on MOlly and Bindi the countdown is on ...


----------



## countrymini (Dec 22, 2012)

Unless Molly will hold out for another month at least, I don't think Bindi is even in the running lol. She still hasn't gone shopping for those udders, or if she has, she's being too picky about what ones she wants!

When you go out for your next Molly Check/Exercise, can you take the camera? Would love to see the 'new' Molly.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

_ok Just took some more beauty photos of Miss Molly, she is playing alot nicer today and allowing me to take photos so I am assuming its because I gave her a make-over hahahahaa.....Her Udder is going down again today, although she is starting to kick the ground and get a bit sad looking i the last 30 mins ??? weird maybe she has had enough..?? or maybe she is exhausted after a big day _


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh and she better not hold off for another month !!!!!!...lol.. Just took some photos of my other pets for you all.. Hope you llike them.. Goats, Jack Russell Dog, Australian Kelpie Dog and our one eyed Burman Cross Cat


----------



## countrymini (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking good Molly. Did you cut her hair right back down her mane? I should do that with Sweety,coz it looks really neat. Poor Sweety has the 'hopeless' mane of an appy lol. Try not to worry about the udders, altho its looking like she might be one of those mares who likes to keep you guessing.






LOOVE your other furry kids, and the goats, they are so cute and colourful. Ours are boers so they all looks the same lol.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I did cut her mane.. When we first got her the mane was all matted and had a like a glue-like substance in it which was making her lose all her fur around her neck. Most of which has grown back but yes her mane doesn't grow back evenly and a friend of mine told me as long as I leave a good length on her face and ears that cutting down her mane was fine...And yes it looks really neat.

My goats are supposed to be Boer x Cashmere, thats what I was told when we bought them but they are super cute and the black and grey ones are like a miniature x because they are shorter than the others and always much smaller when they are born. The pure black one is actually the second eldest but much shorter haha.. What can I say I like little creatures lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, little goats are cute.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

ok its 3.30am and still nothing ..haha....its like watching a kettle boil


----------



## countrymini (Dec 22, 2012)

Except who watches the kettle at 3.30 in the morning 

Have you got a foal alarm?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

no unfortuately not so sleep during the day for a coupkle of hours then up all ight.. Had I known earlier I wiuld have gotten one for sure...still nothing


----------



## JAX (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh no you are even typing tired!! What time is it there??


----------



## kehranc (Dec 22, 2012)

hahahahaha Its now 12.00pm lunch time , but I had just got up when I wrote tthe message hahahaha... Not even my first cup of tea yet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 23, 2012)

You poor thing



Hope you had a good sleep today. Is hubby around this week or is he working?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 23, 2012)

he is working but will be home xmas day and boxing day so we will see how she goes


----------



## kehranc (Dec 23, 2012)

ok no worries I will give you some more in the morning...



Its 12.48 am and still nothing hahaha.. heaps of kicking tonight though so cool to watch .. Maybe she is going to make us wait till xmas...


----------



## kehranc (Dec 23, 2012)

ok well still no foal...lol.. She is very sooky today, following me like a little magnet. Happy for photos but not under the tail, but I did sneak 2 but they arent the best .. Her Hoohah is very puffy , her udder is back up again today but not like a couple of days ago.. Here are the photos see what you think.. By the Merry Xmas to everyone incase we get busy and dont get a chance to post ...lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too!

Molly looks quite content to hang onto that baby lol. Even tho they're not full yet, her udders still look good. I have no idea what an eloongated hooha looks like so can't help you there lol


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2012)

She is making progress! Her V is starting to relax, and that udder has a ways to go yet, but heck that can change FAST! I hope you see a foal very soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2012)

Some mares get 'sooky' as they get close to foaling! Good luck and a Happy Christmas to you too.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I had to drag myself away today and do some final xmas shopping so left the babysitters with Molly.. I was fretting all day and I was definitely happy to be home ..lol... Just a little bit over protective...Still not much happening kids said she was lazing around a bit today but still nothing else, back to eating .. Well Ho Ho Hopefully we will get a Foal for xmas tomorrow ??????....Not that I am being impatient at all ..Come on Molly and little Kate


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2012)

Kehran will you allow me to make a couple of observations? Well I'm going to anyway, I hope you dont mind! I see lots of grass round the outside of your dry lot, do you give Molly a chance to graze on Dr. Green regularly? Green 'stuff' is so very important on the run up to foaling and afterwards - helps to keep plenty of moisture going naturally through the system, plus it is the natural food for a good milk supply.

The second thing is your shelter for Molly. I know that it is/has been very hot but you do need to attach some boarding to the bottom of your walls, plus whatever you will be using for a front panel/door should also be boarded from the ground up to at least 2 foot in height. This is for the safety of both mare and foal. Mares do all sorts of silly things when in labour without thinking - up down, up down, roll, roll again, they can get quite frantic in their efforts to give birth. Imagine Molly suddenly laying down, then flopping flat out and putting her head outside the shelter, and getting a bang on her head as she suddenly sits up again. Or thrusting her foot under and through the gap at the bottom of one of the other walls. To be safe for her all walls should reach firmly to the ground. Also you may find that your new foal rolls out under the higher gap or even, like Molly, could roll over after a snooze (lots do!) and stick HER foot/leg under the lower wall giving herself a possible nasty injury as she struggles to her feet.

You may already have considered this and changed/altered your shelter, but just in case you haven't, I felt I should mention it - hope you didn't mind.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you Anna, Its always a good reminder to all of us to look for the dangers ahead of time. It reminded me of a board I need to add in my foaling stall, so again thank you, I know what I am doing first thing in the morning!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad to have been of assistance! I have in the past often got so wrapped up in the excitement of a coming foal that I have forgotten about some possible dangers - like not tying up water buckets etc. Also we use sheep hurdles as doorways so the minis can look out, but just perfect for a little hoof to slip through. Luckily we use straw to bed down with (from huge square bales) so as a mare gets ready to foal we split the large sections into half and ram them up against the hurdles covering the hurdle inside the stable to around 2/3 upwards, and there they remain (we move them to the side to get mare and foal out in the day) for around a month until baby is ready to move on to living out all the time.

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 25, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Kehran will you allow me to make a couple of observations? Well I'm going to anyway, I hope you dont mind! I see lots of grass round the outside of your dry lot, do you give Molly a chance to graze on Dr. Green regularly? Green 'stuff' is so very important on the run up to foaling and afterwards - helps to keep plenty of moisture going naturally through the system, plus it is the natural food for a good milk supply.
> 
> The second thing is your shelter for Molly. I know that it is/has been very hot but you do need to attach some boarding to the bottom of your walls, plus whatever you will be using for a front panel/door should also be boarded from the ground up to at least 2 foot in height. This is for the safety of both mare and foal. Mares do all sorts of silly things when in labour without thinking - up down, up down, roll, roll again, they can get quite frantic in their efforts to give birth. Imagine Molly suddenly laying down, then flopping flat out and putting her head outside the shelter, and getting a bang on her head as she suddenly sits up again. Or thrusting her foot under and through the gap at the bottom of one of the other walls. To be safe for her all walls should reach firmly to the ground. Also you may find that your new foal rolls out under the higher gap or even, like Molly, could roll over after a snooze (lots do!) and stick HER foot/leg under the lower wall giving herself a possible nasty injury as she struggles to her feet.
> 
> You may already have considered this and changed/altered your shelter, but just in case you haven't, I felt I should mention it - hope you didn't mind.


HI Anna and a HUGE thankyou I didnt even think of these things. I will be right on it today. Yes she is in the smaller shelter during the night but she is out in the Green grass all day from about 6am - 7.00pm.. then there is still a green area in her closed off section . I will make the alterations to her pen today though because I didnt think about her thrashing around.. Unfortunately I have only had goats have babies here and they have all been really calm...whoops



..We didnt put up a door panel as we have never locked her in such a small space, but I will if you think its safer. Also how long should the foal be kept in the smaller area ???

_PS I hope everyone had an awesome Christmas Day and santa bought some pretty cool pressies_


----------



## kehranc (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are some photos of her yard during the day



...and another side shot. Udder is filling up again but she wont let me behind her today Sorry



...I will try again later


----------



## countrymini (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey I worked a way to get a look at Bindi when she's a grump. If I line her up parallel to the fence with her food then hop on the other side I can lift her tail, look around and she still is a grump but knows she can't kick me lol


----------



## kehranc (Dec 26, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Hey I worked a way to get look at bindi when she's a grump. If I line her up parallel to the fence with her food then hop on the other side I can lift her tail, look around and she still is a grump but knows she can't kick me lol


thats cool I am going to give that a try ...hahhaha


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that 'space' is what I would call a paddock Kehran! It is so difficult with all the different words used for 'space' around the world - those in the US often call their gardens 'yards' for instance, whereas 'yards' to me/us here in the UK mean small bare spaces, hard dry mud/concrete etc, used for rubbish bins/parking/machinery! So not always easy to work out what sort of 'space' folks are talking about sometimes. LOL!!

Regarding the foal, the time 'restrained' will depend upon the foal itself (and the weather). As you are in Aussieland we will assume that the weather is good so no problem there! If the foal is born in the afternoon, then I would usually keep mare and foal stabled until the next day. If born in the early morning and all is well then an hour or so outside late aftenoon is ok. If born during the night, then again, time out from, say, lunchtime onwards is fine. You have to remember that if a mare is used to plenty of grass, then it is important for her system to return to the grass as soon as possible.

Obviously all this is just my opnion, but as you only have a smallish stable for her, getting her and her baby out for as much exercise as possible is important. Also by keeping her in 'restrained' for too long may lead her to rush about kicking up her heels etc, which can be very stressful/exhausting for baby who then rushes after Momma in a panic. Even if we have a foal who appears a little weak, we still slowly lead the mare out for grass that first day for an hour or so, grazing her in hand and leaving baby to 'toddle' around her at it's own pace - if you do have to graze in hand, remember to stand right up against the mare so that the foal cannot rush between you and Momma and run into the rope/lead you are holding!

As your paddock opens up directly from the stable, then I would think you could just open the 'door' - you will probably find that the foal wont follow her out at first, but just keep well out of the way (dont distract the foal) and all will be well in the end. If you do things this way and leave them to wander by themselves, then I would put Molly's feeds and any hay back in the stable to encourage her to go back in regularly, this will give baby a chance to lay down for a snooze on a nice comfy bed and will also make it learn that a stable is a good/nice place to be - very useful for the future!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 26, 2012)

*Thanks Anna all your info is great and yes I will definitely keep it all on board...*



*... your advice and everyone elses has helped us immensely... I cant wait to thank and reward you all with some special Foal Photos*


----------



## countrymini (Dec 27, 2012)

Anything happening today?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys, the only thing happening today is a full udder and alot of grass eating ...lol... Wish I had more news ...maybe tonight or tomorrow or next month hahahahahahahaha.....I am sure she will sort it out soon..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I am sitting here waiting and watching catching up on paperwork so hopefully !!!!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

ok Finally had some sleep as nothing happened again last night or early this morning.. Udder is still full , she is just wondering around happily eating her grass..


----------



## kehranc (Dec 28, 2012)

OK I thought I would take some more pics for everyone. Molly is still just eating but her udder is still up and getting bigger again so here are the photos from this afternoon...And yes I think she is definitelt going to be a sneaky one


----------



## kehranc (Dec 28, 2012)

this is a selection of her udder shots

13th Dec 


16th dec 



20th dec 


22nd dec 


24th dec


28th dec



any thoughts ????? Does this look normal ...lol


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh yes, quite normal! If she doesn't decide to do a 'sneaky' one but continues on course, then once her udder stays the same for 24 hours (full and tight, not reducingwith daily exercise), you will soon be seeing a little baby! Her udder may take on a sort of shiney appearance towards the end as the skin stretches tight.


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Woohoo Molly! You are getting there!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks anna and Jess I thought I would just post the pics and ask some advice...


----------



## Bonny (Dec 29, 2012)

Another thing I have noticed, when they are real close to foaling, when you take a picture the udder has sort of a pink hue to it. Prolly because its so tight and full of colostrum





for comparisons to show the color difference :

( Katie mini mare couple days before foaling has no pink tinge)

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Katie%20foal%202012/6-19-12am003.jpg.html?sort=6&o=19

Katie day of foaling has pink tinge, tight and shiny!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Katie%20foal%202012/6-22-127pm004.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## jessj (Dec 29, 2012)

Molly and Katie are killing me with these giant udders and no foals....makes me think that I am going to be waiting another 6-8 weeks or so for Izzie to pop. I will go insane by then!


----------



## lexischase (Dec 29, 2012)

Someone needs to have a foal ASAP



:frusty


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

Ditto to Di!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

hahaha, sorry ladies we are still waiting....I had to get some serious cleaning and gardening done today after the xmas period.. Molly is doing fine still eating like a trooper Udder is staying full...She lays down alot at night now . I think she is getting really tired..A friend told me its probably a colt as they usually go quite late ????.. what do we all think about this...I really want a filly but at the end of the Day my perfect wish is for a great birth and healthy foal and mumma... But interesting thought... Thanks for the udder photos they are great and she isnt quite that full yet ..haha.. I will be up as usual till 4.30am so I will keep you all updated if there is any change


----------



## chandab (Dec 30, 2012)

I had always heard that colts took longer to "cook", but that didn't prove true with my first foal. My AQHA mare in foal to an APHA stallion went a year almost to the day and had a lovely (and large) filly.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome well I may get a filly yet ....lol...




...Molly is a bit restless tonight. She generally at night has been laying down alot and very quiet. Tonight ( or should I say this morning @ 2.15am ) she is neighing a bit when I go check on her and she is stomping on the ground and yawning..hmmm.. I think I will be keeping a close eye on her...Hubby will be up again at 6.30am so that will be my bedtime 



 ... getting very tired with all these late nights.. Lucky I get a couple of hours sleep during the day... Come on Miss Molly


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2012)

COME ON MOLLY!!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have a webcam for online viewing?


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

awww hope she's had something for you this morning


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 30, 2012)

She sounds real close with the yawning ...I hope you share some news soon


----------



## jessj (Dec 30, 2012)

ok Molly...get things going and show these girls how it is done! Then Kate, Nana, Izzie, Bindi, Robin, and Misty can follow close behind (did I forget anyone?)


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

hi guys, still no baby really strange behaviour till around 5.30am then stopped...she hasbeen eating normal today but staying close to her shelter... Sorry no webcam or we would have definitely put it up so I can get some sleep !!! haha.... Hoohah is still really puffy but no change in colour..Udder is still really full....Maybe she will have the last foal for 2012 or first foal for 2o13....or maybe thats me wishful thinking ..hahaha....update again soon


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

Make up your mind Molly! lol, hopefully tonight and then you can catch up on some sleep!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I hope she hangs on until Jan 1st, else you are going to have a very very young 'official' yearling. LOL!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok well its the 1st of January and still no foal



....She seems to be hanging lower in her belly and udder is still full I will try to get some more photos today...I am not sure about the colour of her hoohah, as I am not really sure if she would like me trying to look inside there without giving me a great big kick...lol

Hope everyone had an awesome New Years ..... bring on 2013...


----------



## kehranc (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok well here are the photos from today at 4.30pm

Firstly I forgot to put up a photo the other day of Molly's amended shelter. We havent put anything up at the front yet as she is still coming and going.. I have been checking her every hour till 5.30am then went to bed and up again at 9.00am......Molly doesnt think i need sleep ...hahaha...Lucky I am an insomniac

Mollys shelter 
Molly Belly



Mollys Udder this afternoon


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 1, 2013)

goodness..she looks likes her udder is ready to pop. Goodluck!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking good Molly!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 1, 2013)

No worries Di, I will get my daughter to go and get me some in the morning...



... hopefully that will give Molly incentive...It will be much softer but as for warmth Its summer here and the average temperature is around 30 degrees... hot hot hot...lol


----------



## kehranc (Jan 1, 2013)

_hahahaha, I know its funny when I see your guys out in the snow and everyone saying how cold it is when here its super hot ....lol....I still find it awesome that we are all from such different parts of the world but our love and care for these animals is so similar_


----------



## countrymini (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it hot up there in Qld today? Its a stinker down here!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes hayley it certainly is !!!!!! maybe around 35 degrees today......Just got the bedding for Molly gotta go get it ready.... I think you are going to have 2 foals very close together missy...hahahahaha


----------



## JAX (Jan 2, 2013)

I dont mean to hijack this thread but was hoping some of you aunties in different time zones might could help someone out in Florida. She is on marestare.com , Conder minis. It is a very long story but I am asking for anyone to help please keep an eye out for a bearded man in their barn. Their mare is due anytime now but if you could also try to watch even the outskirts of her stall for a man who seems to sometimes show up around 3-4am her time. If you go to the main part of LB miniature horses forum someone has posted a little info I believe it says something like HORSE ABUSER IN FLORIDA. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 2, 2013)

Will have a look into it and see what time that will be over here. That is so awful!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 2, 2013)

JAX said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but was hoping some of you aunties in different time zones might could help someone out in Florida. She is on marestare.com , Conder minis. It is a very long story but I am asking for anyone to help please keep an eye out for a bearded man in their barn. Their mare is due anytime now but if you could also try to watch even the outskirts of her stall for a man who seems to sometimes show up around 3-4am her time. If you go to the main part of LB miniature horses forum someone has posted a little info I believe it says something like HORSE ABUSER IN FLORIDA. I feel so bad for her.


thats so horrible !!! HIjack my page all you like.. I hope this guy gets caught very soon ...


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 2, 2013)

Ditto Diane!! I wouldn't be watching for him on marestare if it were me, I'd have a whole posse of helpers/watchers around the place!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

Hows Molly doing?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Bonny still nothing ..... My hubby thinks its a Phantom pregnancy ...lol... I have tried to explain to him that Phantoms dont kick and roll around ...hahahahahaha I have put down some saw dust which I got from the local produce which apparently they use for bedding as its very soft and warm, rather than hay as most of the hay around here they will eat as its high in Lucerne .... I was surprised because I thought it would be really sharp and uncomfortable but its not it's warm and soft...So hopefully Molly will get the picture and get it going ...hhahaha... Still doing hourly checks on her through the night till 5.am and then my daughter watches her while I get a couple of hours sleep.....Hopefully I will get a proper nights sleep soon ..


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

Nana and Kate still look happy to keep you waiting...hahhaha...everyone n my home including my visitors haha are watching the both of them now all hoping one of them will give birth while they are visiting ...lol


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry Im on holidays and have terrible internet so I've missed quite a lot



but wow her udder is looking very exciting!



can't wait for he baby


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok Photos from this afternoon, we are still having alot more movement at night from her belly..



... but no movement from Miss Molly, Her udders still look the same or maybe a little fuller but no massive change I dont think...Cant check for milk as she isnt too keen on me touching her udders still.. She is really good with me touching all of her belly and over her butt and tail area but still not the udders.. I have her latest Wormer as they are all due again this week. Should I worm her now or just wait till the foal is born ???...she is regulaly wormed every 8 weeks on the dot and she is the only animal in her pen and yard





This is her new bed with the sawdust mixture put in the back half as per your advice...lol thanks again


then Molly and her udders


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

Kehran a word of warning - your sawdust will make a nice deep comfy base for Molly to lay on, but you will have to cover it with a good layer of straw or hay before she foals. The particles in it will not only stick to the wet foal, but can be extremely dangerous to the new baby as they will get 'drawn' up into its nasel passages and into its eyes, not just in the first moments after the birth but also at anytime after particularly when baby is lurching around and falling over when trying to take its first steps. Also think about your new baby lying flat out sleeping with an eye in contact with the sawdust or curled up resting with its nose buried in the bedding.

Love what you have done with Molly's shelter by the way and glad to hear that you are getting some help with the watching 'duties'!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL!! We posted at the same time! Molly's udder looks great, she's almost ready to go! And the shelter looks great - just make sure that you have plenty of extra bedding available to cover the floor right up to the 'door' once you get the door organised. Bedding will be needed over the whole area during and after foaling, or Molly will drag what is there all over the place which will cause a reduction in depth.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

REally ????/... OMG thats so frustrating as I actually did ask the same things and they said no that will e fine ...aarrgghh... ok well I will make some calls now and figure out where I can get some straw or really basic hay from.. Its not the price that bothers me its the fact that Molly may eat all the bedding first ...lol... OK next update will be when I have done this...Also did you notice in the bottom photo she has veins sticking out ,is that normal ??

Hayley and Jade do you have any suggestions for australian hay for bedding down that might help me???pleeeeaassseee... Not getting alot of local help as they are still saying the sawdust is fine


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of my girls a few hours after she foaled taken in my old barn with our 'home made' stabling, showing how we bank up the front 'walls' (gates and hurdles so the mares can see their friends) after foaling. The mare had trampled down the 'side' banks during foaling, which we rebuilt for the safety of the foal shortly after the pic was taken - but we were doing our 'drinking cuppa's' and keeping watch from a rear corridor at the time, waiting to see the foal establish the drinking habit!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

Veins in that area are quite normal - she's looking just perfect!! Sorry about the bedding - good luck with finding something that will work as a 'cover'.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 3, 2013)

The stall looks fab very inviting and i agree with Anna a covering of deep straw would be a real benefit to both mum and baby..her udder looks great deff going in the right direction..how exciting


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

hahaaha, thats ok I am very appreciative of all your help. My biggest problem is I live in a country town of QLD where 99% of the time foals are born in a field on their own



... so when I ask about these things they most of the time think I am mad and should just leave them alone to foal naturally.. BUt in saying that I have heard of horses and cows and goats dying during the birthing process amd that would absolutely shatter me.. These are not just animals to me they are my family and personal pets. I dont sell them , make money off them, or work them they are simply my friends and I want to do the very best for them .. I am working at trying to get some older hay that might work and the lucerne would be too dry to eat .. I will take photos when I am done and let you know.... Your bedding area is massive so now I know I will do my best to improve her area...


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 3, 2013)

I put down just straw which I got from 'Sydney equestrian supplies' it was really soft and I don't think it was too expensive cannot remember lol


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

ok thanks Jade I am in Qld bundaberg area but I will try and get some from bundy which is an hour away


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a good idea my foal and mare both loved laying in it to, even though she decided not to foal on it haha


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

hahahaha I know molly thinks the bare dirt near the front fence is a much better place to lay at night.. But daytime she is in their alot to stay out of the sun


----------



## countrymini (Jan 3, 2013)

Straw like Jade said. We can get it from Norco or CRT, should be an equivilent up there. Just tell them you want it for gardening as weed matting and they might leave you alone on the birthing opinions lol.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

Great advice hayley and yes we do have a Norco Rural up here so I will get some tomorrow thanks again everyone for your ongoing help


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok well here are todays photos.. Not much change in Molly when she scratches herself you can see her hoohah is pink on the inside as it opens up, not sure what color pink its meant to be..Udder is a bit fuller but I think its going to burst if it gets much fuller hahaha...still doing hourly checks through the night nd 30 min checks through the day as we can see her from the front of the house. My daughter moves back to NSW ( Australia ) on MOnday and hubby and son are away for work during the week so I really do hope she has the foal by then or I will really get no sleep and NO HELP ....aarrgghh....come on Miss Molly .. I really wish I had known about cameras before I most definitely would have set one up







Do you think she look like it will happen by Monday 8am to be exact ...lol.. I still cany see a V


----------



## countrymini (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not going to attempt to predict a date. Altho for your sake I'm guessing tomorrow! Her udder from the back has filled out heaps compared to yesterdays photos so she might be behaving for you.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

wooohoooo... I know this is only a guess but I really do hope so.. even when I get a chance to get a couple of hours sleep I am sleeping very lightly as I worry she will have problems and no one will see her ..hahaha.. over protective I know..Well I will post more photos if anything changes and yes Hayley I did notice the big change in her Udder from behind last night , thats why I took more photos today.. glad it wasnt just my wishful thinking


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought I would show a comparision so people didnt have to go back through the pages.. hope everyone doesnt mind. :/...

So the first 3 are from yesterday






Then these 3 are from around the same time today


----------



## JAX (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh my the girl has got some big bags!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 3, 2013)

I know I am starting to think she is just showing off ..haahahahaha


----------



## countrymini (Jan 4, 2013)

They're looking pretty awsome! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2013)

Well you may well have a baby by Monday - for your sake I'm hoping so! Suggest you try to get a good sleep over Sunday night to help you get through another 42 hours if necessary - let someone else sit up for the night, they can catch up on their sleep later!

The pink in her vulva should turn a deep red, but this can happen approx a day or so before or even a few hours before foaling. Also watch her teats - from your pics they are not quite filled and they will fill just before she foals (as she seems to be following the foaling 'book' bless her!)

Good luck!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, unfortunately anna there is noone else here.. The other 3 all work 12 hour days so not too keen to sit up and wait for a foal.. But when they are home they do watch while I get sleep. Hubby and son will be home for 1 night tomorrow night so I am hoping to catch up on sleep then if she hasnt had the bub....as for sunday boys go back to work sunday afternoon for another week and daughter is starting a 20 hour car journey monday morning so I will have to just toughen up ...hahaha.. although Molly could have told me she wouldn't go till January and I could have slept for the last 3 weeks...Bless Her she is soo adorable and I dont mind really.. Its actually very exciting and I dont want to miss a thing ..She is back in her yard again for the night so hopefully she is nice to me and gets things going before monday...


----------



## countrymini (Jan 4, 2013)

If you lived down the road I'd lend you my foal alarm so you could catch up on some sleep. C'mon Molly, lets get some action happening.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 4, 2013)

hahaha thanks Hayley...It shouldnt be much longer now surely, I have been going since dec 13 so she has to have it soon ...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 4, 2013)

Think chopped liver and you are pretty near- gross I know but when you see it you will know it!

I have two confessions. I have never dipped a cord in my life- not horses, dogs, cats, never. Second one is I have yet to see a "red bag" video that is actually of a red bag- trust me, it all goes so fast that even if you had the camera on I doubt you would get it! You often/always get that bubble of placenta, it does not mean the placenta has detached only that it is stretchier than you would believe. I had a mare that red bagged (real red bagging) every single time with her colts, only. Her fillies were fine (this is probably a coincidence) Coupled with the fact that she gave NO signs whatsoever, she was he ll on earth to foal out and I did call it a day five years ago, I have one of her daughters (she only had three) and she is fine, and so is her grand daughter. Her placenta detached when the foal was down in the uterus. I lost her first foal as I had NO idea what was happening. With her second I dived in and hung on and broke him loose- he was oxygen deprived and a partial dummy. I got him to a year. From then on it was WAR!! I did not lose another colt, but it was a work of art, I can tell you. The fillies I just found, alive and well and sucking, no signs from Mama, no problems (I hate that mare....not really, kidding) The last colt she had she had six weeks early and on her own with no signs from the mare. I kept him going for a day, then he just gave up. That took the heart out of me.

I am not trying to scare you, it is highly unlikely that you will have a real red bag, they are rarer than you think so take heart, if you got a mare like mine you would be very unlucky!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Jane I appreciate your input.. Its good to get different opinions. And yes I am hoping for a nice easy delivery but still taking some precautions


----------



## kehranc (Jan 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Todays update is still nothing..lol.. But she is happily eating Udder is still full so no new pics today. I will update if there is any change


----------



## countrymini (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to hear she's 'happily eating udder'. My girls wont touch the stuff


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL!! I read it that way too, then I looked again and spotted the capital U!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 5, 2013)

haahahahaha sorry people forgot the full stop.....man you guys are definitely on the ball


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 5, 2013)

Teeeheeehee!!! Didn't you Aunties know??? Udder is what the Foaling Fairy sprinkles from her secret bag of tricks to start delivery within 72 hours!!! I'd always heard about it...but WOOOOOWW...kehran got to SEE it!!! LOL Hope that doesn't keep it from working! ;-)


----------



## kehranc (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry guys stil nothing.... another long night I think


----------



## countrymini (Jan 6, 2013)

How are you holding up?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 6, 2013)

I am starting to think she is going to hold this foal forever hahaha....thanks for asking Hayley




. Well a bit more frustrated today, I think its just the nervousness of waiting and tiredness.. Well everyone has gone back to work for the week so its just me now. I had a friend visit today and she has only ever foaled one foal and that was 17 years ago but she had a look at Molly and she thinks she is another month off at least.. Something about she is not jelly like enough on top of her tail area...Maybe her udders are just teasing us all because they are still getting bigger.I will take more photos for you all tomorrow which will be 2-3 days since last photos.Ok let me know your thoughts. are minis much different from full size horses ???.. Could it take another month to Jelly Up ? Oh and the other things she said was that she is probably not having it because I am putting her into the smaller yard each night and that I should just leave her in the open field and that she would already have chosen her area out there ??....so confused , finding it a bit hard to agree with her but I thought I would get some opinions


----------



## kehranc (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Diane, thanks for all your info, I was starting to think maybe I was being over protective..I agree with birthing problems., everyone I came in contact with, all told me that GOATS just have their babies with no problem and I have had to assist in 2 births due to both being maiden and both taking longer than 20 mins to get the little ones out. That little help definitely helped my goats. I just wasnt sure how different horses especially mini horses would be and I believe if you have any animal especially pregnant ones that you need to educate yourselves as much as possible. I would never try to breed MIni horses as I do not have enough experience or knowledge. I would rather leave it to professional breeders as I think its safer for both mum and foal, but Molly was a rescue maiden mare with a possibility of pregnancy. .. I love her sooooo much and I would hate for anything to happen to her or her little foal. You have really put my mind at ease about penning her as I also thought this was a much safer option and she doesnt mind coming down I just call her name and she comes running. That may have something to do with carrot treats lol... but she doesnt complain when she is in there and doesnt run out in the mornings she just plods along eating grass...I dont know about breeding dates due to being a rescue I do know however that I bought her around the first week of August and the lady I got her from said she had her approx 4 months (april), she said she was running with a stallion for 4 months prior to her buying her., she onsold her due to her nastiness ( none of which she shows to us anymore. This only lasted a couple of weeks and now she is a big sook ) ... I will take more photos tomorrow.. these dates would make her at least 10 months but up to 14 months... hahaha a bit long I know.. hope this info helps


----------



## kehranc (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a huge ask.. Is there anyone out there who has pictures they could upload for me of

1. Wax on Teats

2. Red Vulva ( ready for Birth )

3. The V position

4. Mucus plug ( hardly likely I know )

haha Funny requests I know but it would help me greatly if I knew what I was looking for.. thanks in advance


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

Try this link. Her website is awesome and has pics of everything that you asked for!

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## countrymini (Jan 6, 2013)

From what I've read the jelly butt is the same as everything else. Textbook mares will start to get it weeks before, like bagging up etc but some can get it the day they foal. This is what I've read on other foaling sites anyways.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

jessj said:


> Try this link. Her website is awesome and has pics of everything that you asked for!
> 
> http://www.crayonbox...alingsigns.html


Thanks Jess, I really appreciate it...


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks hayley, I think that"s whats happening I mean Molly is getting really soft around her rear end, its just above her tail thats not too soft yet.. Also in response to Diane's question about the tail resistance.. she is still resistant but not as much as 3 weeks ago. Nothing overnight last night going out to take photo's of her today.... Ok here we go

Udder pics 




Hoohah and rear end pics .. as you can see in these pics she is now rubbing so hard she has a bald spot on her butt now






Is this the puffiness we are talking about around her butt ? As for her Vulva she let me touch it but when I went to look inside for colour she was NO WAY !!!!!...lol

Side Shots 



Face shot although she looks sad today, but she is still sooooo cute






OK what do we all think today


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

yep she definitely has a bigger udder even this evening... I will see if its obvious tomorrow and try and post more photos...do we really think she could last another month or so yet... Poor Miss Molly....


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

ok well todays update Still nothing.. I have decided since I am here on my own I really do need some sleep as Molly has decided to keep this little one in as long as possible...Her yard isnt that far from my bedroom window so hopefully she will make some noise and I will hear her...not much change in her today . Udder seems a bit bigger this morning but thats it... After getting the link from jess regarding my questions I am alot more confident I know what I am looking for now...I think we might be a ways off yet...Its so hard to predict when we really dont know the dates..


----------



## countrymini (Jan 7, 2013)

I hear you. What could possibly be worse than waiting for a MAIDEN mare to foal, without a breeding date lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2013)

You poor thing, you must be exhausted! Just a suggestion regarding sleep, certainly not foolproof but needs must sometimes. If, when you let her out in the morning, there are normal piles of droppings in her stall and she looks quite happy, then grab a couple of hours sleep straight away - if this is possible for you. Years of experience have shown me that if all is normal/quiet first thing in the morning, then you are unlikely to see a foal before lunchtime! Also, for some reason you are less likely to fall into a deep long sleep at this time of day! As I said, nothing is 100% certain or safe, but worth a try to help you keep going?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Anna and yes thats what I have been doing.. I figure most common is overnight, or after lunch as you say and its so hot here at the moment that sleep is very light through the mornings ...lol... Still nothing this aftrenoon but I must admit I was pretty happy when Robyn had her little girl today ... Yay Robin .. Now hopefully the others will get moving


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

Just thought I would give everyone a quick update...It is probably wishful thinking but I thought I would tell you all anyway.. Molly is really grumpy and starting to pace and her poops are getting really sloppy...hmmm.. is she just tricking me again ????.....Another long night I would say .. I will keep you all updated


----------



## countrymini (Jan 8, 2013)

ray



ray


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

All right...Robin got the party started, come on Molly and keep it going!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

I am soooo devastated right now.. Molly broke her waters at 10pm and after 50 mins she was unable to get more than a foot out, After being told by my local vet that it could take hours for her to foal and not to worry and that she advised I call her back in a couple of hours if she still couldnt get it out....aarrgghh so mad right now . I started freaking out I had tried to move this foal for over half an hour but could not find a second leg..I live in a remote area and couldnt get anyone to come out and all the videos in the world didnt help me



...Horse friends of mine came over at 11.00pm and after they couldnt find a leg either.. I rang my vet again begging her to come out but she said give it another hour at least and then call her and it would take her another hour and a half to get out here.. Finally I managed to convince another out of area vet to come out even though he lived an hour and a half away too and I am not his client..He was lovely after trying to talk us through the birthing he said he definitely needed to come out.. When he came out Molly was so stressed out she was hardly breathing and I thought I would lose her too...He explained after another hour of trying to get the foal out that he believed the foal had already died and she was quite majorly deformed, as her head was really rigid and we couldnt move it to get her out .She was a filly and she was beautiful she was dark grey/ blackish... The only way at that stage to save Molly was to remove the foals head first as it was grossly deformed and making the foal stuck...Although this did not seem to hurt Molly and the foal was already deceased Molly was so bad the vet had no choice.This was the most horrific thing I have ever seen done but I am so glad that he was able to save Molly...xx Molly is soooo sad tonight...Her Uterus came out with the foals body and the membranes were bad apparently, so again showing the foal probably died a couple of hours before.. Not really sure what all this means. Nathan the vet put the Uterus all back and now I am watching Molly every 30 mins to make sure she is ok.. The vet did say that all the placenta was out though...I dont even know if this is too graphic for this site but I have to tell someone and warn others this sort of thing happens.. I will bury the Foal in the morning we have removed her from the pen for now and put her in a sealed container for dignity...I will keep you all updaed with Molly's progress Please pray for her to get well .I couldnt lose her too she is my little buddy and she struggled for soo long tonight to have nothing to benefit her....Thanks again everyone for your continued support and knowledge...I am sorry I couldnt bring myself to take photos of the filly I have named her "STAR" as she was so beautiful...xx RIP little one


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no... I am so sorry that you went thru this. Praying for you and for Molly.


----------



## JAX (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no I am just so sorry. Just understand that the foal was deceased and it sounds as if there was nothing you could have done.



for Molly and also for your healing too.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## JAX (Jan 8, 2013)

But I will add that right now I REALLY dont like your vet.... several hours... even though the water had broke... NO!!! Sounds like foal was already deceased so nothing could have helped her but as far as Im concerned Molly was put in more danger because of your vet not wanting to come out immediately! Not your fault at all!!!



ray



More prayers for Molly. Please get better



ray


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree and there will be severe words with my vet clinic regarding there after hours service...I pay alot of money to my vet and pay immediately, never on account. This was disgusting... Poor Little Molly. But I have to be thankful she is still alive and fighting well and thankful to an amazing vet who didnt know me who came out anyway... Just to let you all now too, Just as a matter of interest I suppose. Molly didnt really get runny poops till not long before her waters broke , her teats never waxed up and her tail area wasn't like Jelly. The foal was fully formed although Deformed so I am not sure if she went early , the foal died and then she went into labour.....just not sure so pleeeaassseee anyone doing this please watch for every sign . Had I not been going out every hour of the night Molly could very well have died. The vet said it was getting him out when I did that saved her life.. OK well although I will be watching Molly every 30 mins till daylight and probably through the day tomorrow just to make sure she is ok. I am going to say goodnight for now... Thans again I would not have even known to do anything had I not been on this site and had all your advice...


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for Miss Molly. sounds like the foal could have been a dwarf, if it was deformed; I'm no expert just speculating on what you've said.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your lose, and for poor little Molly. I've had to bury a couple of little precious angels and it never gets better, haunts me to this day all the little ones lost. Everyone is here for you and Molly. Thank goodness she is still here with you, after the first vet let her go so long. Heart is hurting for you.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Every person with a mare in foals fears this. That's why I don't normally bred. Too afraid of a bad outcome. You must be totally devestated.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for Molly and you as well. I am so glad you found another vet and he was able to save Molly. Sorry the other vet was so wrong.


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 8, 2013)

So so sorry for your loss. I hope Molly continues to do well. *hugs*


----------



## countrymini (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh Kehren! I am so so sorry! What a stupid, stupid, stupid vet! So sorry this has happened to you. Thinking of you two xxx


----------



## kassierae (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss




This is the type of thing that scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh Kehran, what can I say. I'm so so sorry this has happened to you and Molly. As for that vet, well he/she should be struck off - dont forget to send the bill to them for the other vet's visit and the after care.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and will be saying prayers for our sweet Molly's recovery, bless her.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and Molly. You did everything you could, what a great Momma you are. I hope Molly continues to improve. Again, so sorry, Hugs.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I managed to get about 3 hours sleep this morning and I woke up hoping this was all just a bad dream...But reality is that it isnt..Molly is doing ok this morning. She isnt doing much just sitting in her shelter although it is hot...Thankyou to everyone for your kind words and support. The tears havent stopped yet and probably wont for a while . I am a big sook really but I am so glad Molly is still ok...I will give further updates as the days go by. As for Chandab's comment on being a Dwarf it is possible, her legs were just all growing the wrong way, one was bent up and couldnt be straightened and her neck the vet said was bent down to its chest and couldnt be moved...To Dianne and Anna's comment I agree the vet should be struck off. I will be having words with them today and putting in a formal complaint. As for them paying the bills I doubt that will happen..Dianne as for the stitch, he didnt put any stitches in and she hasnt had any troubles yet. He said she was super tight in that area probably from being so young. It just goes to show people should not breed unless they know what they are doing. He was an amazing vet. He arrived at my property at 1.30am and didnt leave till 4.00am...He stayed with me for a cuppa and explained there was nothing I could have done to save this little girl but my actions did save Molly. He has called again this morning to see how she is doing and he said although his clinic is an hour away he is on call for me should her condition change... My Hubby is coming home early today to bury Star, and to see how Molly is. He is equally as devastated.I will continue to watch this forum for all the other mummas out there and i wish you all luck.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry that this had to happen. Thank goodness Molly is alright, and your little "Star" is now a real star! Sending big hugs to you and Molly, keep us posted on how you are both holding up!


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2013)

If he's taking on new clients, it sounds like you've found a new vet; I wouldn't let this one go. [i live in the middle of nowhere, and only recently did a decent vet come to our area, two actually; both are about an hour away, each have their own clinics in different towns. And, of course my horses have tried them both out.]


----------



## countrymini (Jan 8, 2013)

Still thinking of you x


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

chandab said:


> If he's taking on new clients, it sounds like you've found a new vet; I wouldn't let this one go. [i live in the middle of nowhere, and only recently did a decent vet come to our area, two actually; both are about an hour away, each have their own clinics in different towns. And, of course my horses have tried them both out.]


How right you are and yes I have several animals and they dont lack anything. If they need it they get it. I have taken all his details and YES he is definitely going to be my new vet. He clearly does his job through love for animals and not just the pay check...He was alot cheaper than my vet would have been too. NOt that we wouldnt have paid any amount of money to help Molly and "Star". I pay my vet alot of money to keep 5 goats,3 large horses,1 mini, 2 dogs and a cat in good health. I have never asked for an account or not had the money to pay. Therefore with this in mind and the disgrace that happened last night I will NEVER use their services again . Although it may have been their after hours service there is NO EXCUSE !!!!



countrymini said:


> Still thinking of you x


Thanks Hayley for everything xxxx


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 9, 2013)

Thinking of you and Molly this morning and sending more prayers and ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 9, 2013)

Condolences from here in NC too. It took me a day of lurking before I could post, since I want to say something to make it better...and I can't. I'm so sorry your little Star is gone, however, I'm glad Molly is recovering. I'll keep you in prayers here..Julie


----------



## kehranc (Jan 9, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm so glad Molly is doing better. The new vet sounds lke a gem -- especially after calling to see how she's doing.
> 
> Now our baby Rue will have a forever friend!
> 
> ...


Thanks Diane, this sounds very similar to what happened with MOlly. She was so close to the same fate with her hardly breathing, she was just giving up. It took 4 adults to be able to stand her up beacuse she was so weak, I was just terrified we would lose her too. I just cant stop the tears. Molly is still extremely swollen in her rear end but the vet assures me that this is just due to the trauma she suffered and that he hopes as each day goes by the swelling will go down and she should get better. I am just disgusted that a known breeder who originally put her in foal at the age of 2 , knowing the risks would do this to her. I am so sorry for the loss of your mare. I am very thankful for the vet for saving MOlly.xxx


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 9, 2013)

bless your heart, I know how much this hurts, as most of us have been in your shoes. Hope Molly begins to feel better soon.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 9, 2013)

OK Molly is doing a bit better today she has been up and eating and drinking. She still sits and lays alot more than stands but the vet assures me thats fine. He has again called me today to see how she is going . He is just amazing. Molly is still massively swollen in her rear end area and he assures me that this is due to her massive trauma and that the swelling should subside a little each day. She has been weeing and very little poops which is also apparently a good sign. She look so sad. I dont know whether she understands what has happened but she definitely knows she is very sore. She is still very loving though and just wants loving. I will update you all again later..


----------



## countrymini (Jan 9, 2013)

So glad Molly is pulling through. Poor little girl xxxx Big hugs to you



kehranc said:


> I am just disgusted that a known breeder who originally put her in foal at the age of 2 , knowing the risks would do this to her.


Some people just aren't born with brains, and its very unfortunate when they decide to own animals.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 9, 2013)

So glad that Molly is feeling a bit better - what a wonderful new vet you have there. Will be continuing with my prayers for Molly, please give her a gentle hug from me and tell her that we are all rooting for her, bless her.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey there, I have just put MOlly to bed for the night. She is still really sluggish but she did manage to do a poop today. Not very big but more than this morning. I am feeling a bit better this afternoon. I had a big spring clean and tried to clear my head. I will be sad for a very long time I think but life goes on as they say. I would once again like to thank you all for your advice and support from day 1 with Miss Molly...I will send another update tomorrow.. Good luck and happy foaling


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh you poor love- I have only just read this and my heart is breaking for you. If it is any consolation at all for you, I think most if not all of us have been through this and know what you are going through. We need a "My Vet is an idiot" thread where we can vent- I have to tell you now that MOST Vets are not, most Vets are like the one you found, and are caring and thoughtful, As to the first one- once you are all sorted out and feeling OK and you know Molly is OK I think you should sit down and send in a formal letter of complaint against her- this is not legal action, she will never know who complained, it is confidential, but, for the sake of the next foal this moron kills with her ridiculous advice, you need to consider doing it.

The _exact_ almost to the word, same thing happened to a friend of mine, and after an hour of sitting watching, with a very experienced horse person with her, she finally rang me and I hit the roof! After the waters break you have 20 _minutes_ (and I time it) before you start, seriously, worrying. At that point I would be calling my Vet to warn her she may need to come. If after another ten minutes I have not got the foal I get her out. By this time I am usually resigned to losing the foal; I have never had the Vet to aid me with a live delivery.

Your Vet wants shooting, yes, but the other one deserves a medal, so we do have to remember that these things balance themselves out.

My friend demanded her mare go into the hospital- her Vet did not want to come out as he was tired and had not seen his kids all day - this is SO not the mare's problem!!- anyway, they managed to sedate the mare, hoist her up and get the foal out- he was long gone, but the mare, at least, was OK. She went home and gelded her stallion, she had had enough. Like you she had been up for weeks and watched her every moment, the fact that she had sat and watched whilst the foal dies was the last straw for her.

There was nothing you could have done that you did not do, be completely assured of that.

Nothing.

It takes the wind out of you, I know, we all know.

Let me tell you that the day I take losing a foal in my stride is the day I give up breeding.

If you do not care there is no point in doing it.

Molly, in all probability, has no idea what happened and no idea what she has lost, just bear in mind that horses live in the moment, not the past or the future as we do.

Just care for the mare and concentrate on her, don't dwell on what might have been. If sometime in the future, you decide you want to have another go at this, there is no reason at all why things should go as they did, again.

Your new Vet sounds like a keeper- has he put Molly on antibiotics?

If she is being fed a little vegetable oil in her feed will help with the poop.

We are all thinking of you and I am SO sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 10, 2013)

HI Jane,

Thanks very much for your kind words and again your support...where do I start well firstly you are right I do intend to write a formal complaint to my vet, their after hours service and the vet association in Australia as this is inexcusable..I undertsand that nothing would have saved this little gilly but I almost lost MOlly for absolutely no reason other than the vet on aftre hours couldnt be bothered coming out and then insisted I was over-reacting and Molly may take hours to foal. Due to this site, friends and other research I know that you have 20 mins from waters breaking to get the foal safely out..I was so mad with her at the time and although my friends came straight away and werent able to help the foal or Molly at least they came. As for the New Vet He was amazing and is definitely going to be my permanent vet for the rest of my animals now. He even had a cuppa with me afterwards to assure me there was nothing more I could have done. He has also rang me 3 times since to check up on Molly. I was expecting a massive bill and rightly so but he didnt even do that.. My vet would have charged me more..My concerns now lay with Molly. Due to her trauma and damage the vet thinks its not advisable to breed her again and I would never take the chance of that ever happening again.. She is far too important to me. I am not a breeder I am just a pet lover..I will eventually get another mini as a companion but thats a long way away right now she just needs my attention. Yes the vet has her on antibiotics, and she is still being closely watched..Unfortunately there are alot of rescue minis here as people buy them and then get bored so I will rescue another one in the future for her but it will probably be a gelding as I am too nervous to get another mare and take the risk she may be in foal., but as I say a long way away yet . For now i will just enjoy the little ones on here and pray they all have safe deliveries..I didnt know about the vegetable oil so thanks for that I will put a little in her feed tomorrow . Do you have any suggestions as to how often and for how long I should do this?......I will keep you all updated and once again thankyou. The support from all of you guys has been amazing and I am massively grateful...xx


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that the vet, new one, has put her on antibiotics. It may take a while but they will really help. I lost a foal a couple of years ago to a dystocia, and it caused a pinch to the mares bladder. She was peeing blood and trying to hold it. After she was put on meds. it cleared up just fine. Glade to hear also that Molly is feeling better.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just caught up with the thread, what you went through is just awful, I feel so sorry for you and Molly. I will keep praying for you and Molly and also that she continues to get better.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2013)

Would love an update on our sweet Molly - still saying prayers and sending healing thoughts in her direction.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 13, 2013)

Hope everthing is going well xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, been really busy around the property.. Molly is doing really well. Her Hoohah swelling is finally reducing and although she has lost alot of weight the vet says its normal baby loss and probably a bit of stress so we have slightly increased her feed but he says she is doing really well considering her ordeal...I will take a photo of her tomorrow so you all see how she is doing . Thanks again for everyones best wishes and Jade, yes I am very sad about the ordeal but Miss Molly is ok and thats the most important thing to me now..So I better go check the other posts and see if we have anymore bubbas...Looking forward to all your pics.. Happy and Safe foaling Aunties..xx


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update, you know how we all worry about our wonderful ladies and Molly has become so special to us.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 13, 2013)

Such a sad story to read..thankfully Molly has you to LOVE and care for her now she needs you.. I cant think of anything to say that hasnt already been said accept you did your best..well done for being there for her..God Bless you


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that Miss Molly is starting to feel better. She is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Jess and yes she seems to be on the right road to recovery ...Phew !!!!!!!....I dont know how the rest of you guys do it....but thanks for everyones support..xx


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 15, 2013)

Now Miss Molly is feeling a bit better, dont forget to give her lots of hugs from all us Aunties!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

So glad she is doing better! Hugs to you both!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I have given her plenty of hugs today she is due for a nice wash and then new photos will be up...xx


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 16, 2013)

hi,i have just read this hole thread from page 1 and was getting very excited for you ...i really am so sorry for your loss

huge big hugs XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kehranc (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks lucky Lodge....I suppose I knew after reading up that things could go wrong with her being so young But I still held onto hope it would all be ok .. But I am so glad I found Molly and was able to be with her through this whole ordeal. She is finally starting to seem a bit happier and she looks so much healthier I just can't believe how much she has improved over the week.. She really is one of my best buddy's. I thought after all this that I would never rescue a pregnant mare again as the heartbreak was so raw but ya know seeing all of these other babies and starting to realise that sometimes things just aren't meant to be I wouldnt rule it out.. Right now I need Molly to be at her best thats my commitment to her but one day maybe this time next year if there is another mare that needs rescuing maybe I will try again . The unfortunate thing is there are so many mini's over here that get pregnant and then get deserted that I feel an obligation to help them.. Maybe not as young next time, but I figure pregnant mares are just less likely to be rescued and I just dont have the heart to write them off...I am so happy for everyone on here and watching all these mares and foals and all the support I have received is just amazing and Molly and I will be forever grateful...xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Diane, once again you have made me feel alot better.



....I agree about the vet and unfortunately I also know these things can happen, and as I say I havent given up just got to toughen up a bit ...lol....Pictures of Molly over the weekend I promise..xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 21, 2013)

HI everyone, I am sorry it has taken me a while I just wanted to let MOlly get well before I started going in and taking Photos again, but here they are..

Molly has finally grown back alot of her patches. She was starting to lose hair up near her neck in the last month. She had lots of bald patches when we got her and we got all of them to grow back and she was looking great but then in the last month we noticed her starting to lose her hair again near the side of the neck and shoulder, which as you can see is all grown back now but the hair is black so it looks funny..lol.. I wonder if her hair loss was just stress ??? Anyway she has finally stopped losing wait and she is beautiful and shiny so I am figuring that means she is getting much better. I will feel alot happier when she is smiling again she still just seems sad...maybe its just me ...she is starting to trot down again when she sees me and we let her out whle we brushed her yesterday just to give her a change of scenery....The photo is of her hoohah but its not the best a bit blurry .. But although as you will see its still very long and loose it isnt swollen or protruding... happy looking guys..xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey there, thanks Diane , she is very spoilt I must admit ..lol..I just love her soooo much and respect her for what she went through..she is looking really amazing I just am amazed at how quickly she has bounced back.. They are tough little beggers thats for sure


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 22, 2013)

She looks wonderful, so shiny and sleek, not all fuzzy like ours over here. So happy for you that she is improving.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 22, 2013)

Molly is a pretty little thing.




Glad she is happy again and not losing anymore hair.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 22, 2013)

She looks amazing Kehran - well done you!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update, she looks like she's doing really well under your care. Pretty girl - sending big cuddles for Mol


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shes looking fantastic, such a pretty girl!


----------



## jessj (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking good Miss Molly!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone ...xxxx... I will keep following the rest of the threads


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in full agreement with you Diane!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry guys I have been off for a while due to the Qld floods.. We are fine now got flooded out of one property and into another and freaked out because all of my animals were in the property we couldnt get into... We finally got in 48 hours later and all animals re safe just wet but we are on high ground so all horses were fine. Unfortunately our dogs and Cat were locked inside and we flooded about 30-45 cms up the walls throughout the whole place so the poor little guys were very scared and cold but all good now.. They were super happy to see us although I have never seen them on my furnitutre and they were all up on furniture barking like mad ...lol... crazy but all damage is replaceable we are just glad all animals are safe...So glad this didnt happen a couple of weeks ago with Molly but she was neighing like crazy when she saw us



<3 ........My sisters home is in NOrth Bundaberg where there are houses being swept away but she is in the evacuation centre and at this stage her house is still on the higher end and not flooding ... lets hope it stays that way



...to everyone out there affected by the Qld aand NSW floods my heart goes out to you and please stay safe and keep your babies safe...xx.. good to finally be back now to go through all the threads..xx


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2013)

So glad to hear from you Kehran - we have all been really worried about those of you on the other side of the World. Sounds as though you were pretty lucky, glad your little animals survived ok! Hope your sister is able to get back to her house soon.

Stay safe!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 29, 2013)

I forgot you lived in Qld, glad your okay and all your animals are safe, hope your sister's place is okay as well


----------



## countrymini (Feb 28, 2013)

OI! Where have you run off to Kehren?





Hope everyone is well up your way.


----------



## amystours (Mar 10, 2013)

You know, I have been lurking on forums for YEARS. I never register because it seems there are ALWAYS snarky comments, on what someone did wrong, or what they could have done better, etc. I read this entire thread over the last few days, and was very impressed that there was none of that here. I was absolutely devastated at the outcome on Molly. This hurt my heart. I felt I was reading a book, and that ending was NOT what I was expecting. This promptly made me register and wait to be validated in order to tell you how sorry i am. Bless your heart, Kehranc. Plenty of hugs going out to you and Molly.

Edited to add: I am also on a high-risk foal watch, so I was reading up on several stories on several forums.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery Amystours. We are very lucky to have been given our own little "lounge" here to hang out and chat, everyone is welcome and we don't like negativaty. Anyone who takes the time to come here and ask questions deserves respect as far as we are concerned. There are plenty of very experienced ladies here that are very happy to share their knowledge so pull up a chair and join the fun





WELCOME


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

I just read this thread and I want to say I'm sorry too. I just can't imagine.


----------



## amystours (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you, Eagle. It was nice to read 36 pages of posts without one negative comment. Suggestions were made in a helpful, not snotty, way. I feel like I would be at home here. Such a sad thread to have encouraged me to join.


----------



## amystours (Mar 10, 2013)

This sounds great; and I will start my own topic so as to not hijack poor Kehrenc's post.


----------

